# 2ww implantation 2 embryo's - can both implant at different times??



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi im just wondering if a person has ET with 2 embryo's and lets say one implants within the first 8 days following ET is it possible that the other embryo could implant later or even after OTD??  how long can an embryo continue to grow without implanting into the womb?

Hope that makes sense    

Also if this can happen, would that mean that if one embryo implanted lets say 8 days or more before the other would they be a noticable difference in size once scanned?? 

thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yes I would say its entirely possible for one embie to implant a day or so after another. Embies are ready to implant once they've reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old, usually around 24hrs later so when 6 days old...and implantation can take until they're 12 days old to complete...so although I'm not medically qualified I'd think you could have one embie who implants a little quicker than the other although they should've both implanted by about 12 days old (or 12 days past EC).

I'm not sure that you'd have one embie implant and get a BFP on OTD and then the other implant later though......not sure I understand what you mean though cos if you've got a BFP there's no way of knowing if 1 or 2 embies implanted until you have your scan.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

As for size difference, I wouldn't have thought they'd be an awful lot in it even if both implanted but a few days in between.

I see you've already got your BFP so congratulations !!

Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Minxy

Thanks for the congrats, quick reply and for being able to understand my question.....    

im going to check the link out now... 

xx


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Als2003 flower !! 

I had 2 embies put back in may 2006 , got a BFP and when we went for the heartbeat scan at the clinic the scans showed that one was 7w 3day and the other was 7w and 5days ! to look at there was no difference. I couldnt beleive it thou! i didnt even think about it before that but of course they are seperate embryos and they all implant at diff times i suppose ! 

good luck XXX


----------

